# Природа возникновения заболеваний - одна, но причины заболеваний у каждого человека свои



## Honey Bunny (18 Дек 2014)

dilaila написал(а):


> Спасибо еще раз!
> Но... мануального терапевта нет... попробую найти, но проблематично...
> Неужели больше нет никакого лечения?!(((


Предложенный выше вариант лечения, я бы вообще не стал называть лечением, но вы знаете, что по сути, та медицина, которая нам предлагается - базируется на западной концепции, где тело человека рассматривается как некое поле битвы с болезнью, и в центре внимания стоит всегда болезнь, а не здоровье человека. Болезнь рассматривается как враг, которого нужно победить, хотя, по сути, бороться не с чем. Любое заболевание имеет причину, которую важно устранить, но в ортодоксальной медицине не уделяют внимание причине и все действия направлены не на восстановление целостности человека, а на борьбу с симптомами недуга, где "любые средства хороши" - именно поэтому, здоровых людей практически нет, а больных людей с каждым годом становится всё больше и больше, а фармкорпорации процветают и процветают. Болезнь - не враг, а своеобразный индикатор, который говорит человеку, что в нём нарушена гармония, что необходимо что-то изменить в себе. Т.е. природа возникновения заболеваний - одна, но причины заболеваний у каждого человека свои. Вы можете полностью восстановить своё здоровье, но без вашего осознанного участия - у вас ничего не получится. Мне известны случаи исцеления людей от очень различных и серьёзных недугов, когда врачи отказались от своих пациентов из-за незнания и неспособности помочь им.


----------



## doc (19 Дек 2014)

Honey Bunny написал(а):


> в ортодоксальной медицине не уделяют внимание причине и все действия направлены не на восстановление целостности человека, а на борьбу с симптомами недуга, где "любые средства хороши" - именно поэтому, здоровых людей практически нет


С первой частью фразы согласен.
Со второй - нет. Потому что больными нас делает не медицина, а по большей части мы сами.
А кроме общих рассуждений имеете что-то предъявить?


----------



## Honey Bunny (28 Дек 2014)

doc написал(а):


> С первой частью фразы согласен.
> Со второй - нет. Потому что больными нас делает не медицина, а по большей части мы сами.
> А кроме общих рассуждений имеете что-то предъявить?


Если вникать в суть, медицина нейтральна, как и многое в этом мире. За всем всегда стоят люди, стало быть люди вредят людям. Порой, это врачи, а порой, представители иных структур. Так или иначе, вы, скорее всего, не совсем верно интерпретировали моё предыдущее сообщение. Я и не думал о том, чтобы сделать кого-либо виноватым. Профессия врача налагает большую ответственность на того человека, кто избрал её, но вы, я полагаю, знаете или догадываетесь, кто или что стоит за ортодоксальной медициной и фармкорпорациями. Да и многие врачи, несмотря на профессию, не являются теми врачами, которыми они "должны" быть. Вот если бы заработная плата, которую выплачивают врачам, выдавалась за каждого вылеченного пациента, то уже многое бы было иначе. Но, в нашем мире, практически у каждого врача, имеется своё персональное "кладбище", как результат врачебной работы. И да, мне есть что предъявить, но т.к. "предъява" не имеет отношения к ортодоксальной медицине, то и скорее всего, не стоит предъявлять её. В наше время уже и психосоматика более не рассматривается, что уж говорить о более тонких вещах. И несмотря на многое, каждый человек сам виноват в своих болезнях и недугах, но ортодоксальная медицина, по сути своей, переводит недуги людей в "хроническую" форму. А ведь ещё Сократ говорил: «Нельзя врачевать тело, не врачуя души».


----------

